# Croatia-contemporary architecture



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Hotel Lone-Rovinj
Arhitects: 3LHD arhitects
Year built:2011*











*http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j...=PSNnCqYHU7ijsonRrsyW8w&bvm=bv.43148975,d.Yms*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Holy Mother of Freedom,Zagreb
Architect:Nikola Bašić
Year built:2002*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*University campus,Rijeka
Faculty of Philosophy and teachers College 
Architects:Hildegard Auf-Franić, Tin Sven Franić and Vanja Rister
Year built:2010*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*primary school Krk
Architect:Randić ,Turato
Year built:2005*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Christ the King Cemetery-Pozega
Architect:Rusan Architects
Year built:2006
Photo by P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Žatika sport hall,Poreč
Arhitects: Sonja Jurković, Sanja Gašparović, Nataša Martinčić, and Tatjana Peraković
Year built:2008
Photo:szgp,Gorgoroth*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Center Zagrad,Rijeka
Architect:Randić,Turato
Year built:2006
Photo by squirrel_ri,Daz...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Centar Zamet
Architect: 3LHD studio
Year built:-2009
Source: Lana Cavar*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Pool complex Kantrida
Architect: Giuseppe Zoppini
Year built:-2008
Source: wikipedia,gorgoroth*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

:cheers:
Great projects and very interesting architecture! I love the Zamet Centre which was also nominated for the prestigious Mies van der Rohe Award at 2011.
http://www.miesarch.com/index.php?o...pologia=-1&classificacio=-1&pais=76&edicio=-1
I also find the Administrative building of the Croatian Bishop`s Conference amazing, nominee for this years award.
And as this weekend is very special for Croatia...welcome guys!! :cheers:


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

systema magicum said:


> :cheers:
> Great projects and very interesting architecture! I love the Zamet Centre which was also nominated for the prestigious Mies van der Rohe Award at 2011.
> http://www.miesarch.com/index.php?o...pologia=-1&classificacio=-1&pais=76&edicio=-1
> I also find the Administrative building of the Croatian Bishop`s Conference amazing, nominee for this years award.
> And as this weekend is very special for Croatia...welcome guys!! :cheers:


thank you.:bowtie::bowtie:


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Croatian Bishops' Conference building 
Architect: Nenad Fabijanić
Year built:-2011
Source: archdaily
*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Sports hall Bale
Architect: 3lhd
Year built:-2007
Source:MountMan
*






[URL=http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bale2010904.jpg]


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow amazing, Croatia seems a beautiful place.


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyco75 said:


> Wow amazing, Croatia seems a beautiful place.


google it:yes:


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*social housing , island of Cres
Architect: Ivana Ergić , Vesna Milutin, Capsula studio , Vanja Ilić
Year built:-2004
Source: DAZ*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*social housing , Delnice
Architect: Vladimir Kasun i Ivica Plavec
Year built:-2004
Source: DAZ*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Rural Mat,Markuševac
Architect:Njiric+ arhitects
Year built:-2006
Source: archdaily , superprostor , simbiosisgroup ,domagoj blazevic
*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Krk, island Krk
Sport hall
Architect: Idis Turato
Year built: 2012/2013 
Source: Idis Turato blog
*


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Crotia looks so nice!!!!!


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Osijek bus station
Arhitects: Predrag & Bruno Rechner
Year built: 2012
Sources:Novel Architecture , Mario Romulic & Drazen Stojcic
*


















interior


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Karlovac train station
Year built;2013
Source: skyscraptercity*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Ciity library Labin
Arhitects: Damir Gamulin dipl. diz., Margita Grubiša dipl. ing. arh., Marin Jelčić dipl. ing. arh., Zvonimir Kralj dipl. ing. arh., Igor Presečan arh., Ivana Žalac dipl. ing. arh.
Interior:vana Žalac dipl. ing. arh., Margita Grubiša dipl. ing. arh., Igor Presečan arh., Damir Gamulin dipl. diz.
Year built:2013
Source. DAZ
*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Pavillion Thalassoterapija, Crikvenica, by Idis Turato*

More


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*The education complex Kajzerica, Zagreb, 2015, AVP architects*


----------



## Croatian heritage (Dec 30, 2012)

*Elementary school of Alojzije Stepinac,Zagreb, 2013, arh. Davor Mateković & co
*


----------

